
Newfound “Ablating” Exoplanets Could Reveal Alien Geology - bookofjoe
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/newfound-ablating-exoplanets-could-reveal-alien-geology/
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/Ubbka](http://archive.is/Ubbka)

